# Mans best friend



## elmnut (Jan 10, 2007)

"Adirondack" Patches, 11 years old died on 1/2/07, protected his friends no matter what. hit by two cars and walked away, 187 staples across his chest from a weed-wacker with a brush blade, no sweat, sewed up too many times to count because he really hated coyotes, tried to eat every cat he ever saw(successful on many occasions), loved all brands of beer, even Matts! One time he ate most of a 50 lb bag of day old doughnuts in the back of the truck on the way to hunting camp.(doughnuts were meant for a friends pigs) Man that dog could hunt! He will be missed. Cancer was the only thing he couldn't beat.


----------



## highsiera (Jan 10, 2007)

my condolences, we lost one last year also.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 10, 2007)

I';ve had my dog thru 10 years of thickandthin. It will hurt to lose him when he goes. I hope you find another.


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 14, 2007)

*sorry to hear this.*

i dread the day i have to put mine down.


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 14, 2007)

*Sorry for your lose.*

Anyone that has dogs always remembers that one special dog. For me it was my first boxer Josie (your avatar), she pretty much lived up to her namesake. She liked people but anything else was fair game. Like your dog I lost Josie to medical problems. Again sorry about your lose.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 14, 2007)

*handsome fella*

sounds like he was a rugged fella. sorry for your loss.
nothing better than hanging with your dog. rides together. you name it.
man i have often come home from a long day at work and would lay down with my dog in his bed on the floor. only to wake up at like 2-3 in the morning with him in my bed and me still on the floor.

i love what a dog offers. again sorry

oldirty


----------



## sloth9669 (Jan 15, 2007)

*bobbi*

Sorry to hear about your dog...but lets all look at the bright side and remeber the good times....this here is bobbi she is my first dog...showed up at the front door and never went away....someone dumped her off 20 lbs underweight and had a collar on and no tags.....no calls to the vets and 10 days later she is mine. Alot of money and alot of work but worth every second. She is now coming up on 3 and we have many more years and lots of trees and firewood to cut up together....granted all she does is grab small pieces of wood and scatter them around the lawn all day that i then have to go pick up but she is happy as a claim in high tide.....also a report on her weight...she is now....how can i put this plum..... View attachment 43721


View attachment 43722


----------



## kevinj (Jan 15, 2007)

*All dogs go to Heaven.*

Sorry about your loss.
I do believe GOD has given us these friends to make us happy, when we're feeling down. I don't mean to preach or anything, but I really do believe you will see him again, on the other side. I'm sure this friend of yours has changed your life forever.  I wish you well!!


----------



## elmnut (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## RCI (Jan 16, 2007)

*Dogs*

Sorry about your loss.I know what your going thru.Looks like he had some rotti in him.I lost my last dog in 1995 and it took me till last year to get another.He just turned a year old in december.And is worse than the kids but he will grow out of it i hope.Hope you can find another to replace him but i know its hard good luck.I will post a couple of my pups pics he is a pain in the ass.:biggrinbounce2: 
Later RCI


----------



## elmnut (Jan 18, 2007)

RCI said:


> Sorry about your loss.I know what your going thru.Looks like he had some rotti in him.I lost my last dog in 1995 and it took me till last year to get another.He just turned a year old in december.And is worse than the kids but he will grow out of it i hope.Hope you can find another to replace him but i know its hard good luck.I will post a couple of my pups pics he is a pain in the ass.:biggrinbounce2:
> Later RCI



Nice looking rotti! We are going to look for a rott pup soon, any ideas where to look are welcome. Patches was a pure Black and Tan coonhound, around 100 lbs. and about 29" tall at the shoulders. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## oldirty (Jan 18, 2007)

*if your thinking rotti..you might like this guy*

just a great dog the american bulldog.
good with kids, loves the family, can smell "weird" on people, great athletic dog.
wont let a stranger in the house if you dont know who it is. 
i know it is a biased opinion but i think its one of the better breed of dog.

a couple different bloodlines too so you can choose which one you want.


oldirty


----------



## elmnut (Jan 19, 2007)

nice looking dog, any more info on the breed?


----------



## vharrison2 (Jan 19, 2007)

That hurts, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Monkeyhanger (Jan 19, 2007)

elmnut said:


> "Adirondack" Patches, 11 years old died on 1/2/07...




Hi,

sorry to hear that, some dogs are really special and it hurts bad to lose them...

Bye


----------



## oldirty (Jan 19, 2007)

*American Bulldog*

man i wish i could remember more info for ya about these dogs. try to google it. i think LB is from the johnson bloodline. i was looking for a certain type of dog when i was in the market and of course the rotti, and mastiff came to mind but one day i saw a special on animal planet about the American Bulldog and was sold after that. one thing you gotta worry about is the breeding. my guy has hip dysplasia but we've kept up on the medicine (glucosimine and bufferin) he gets the glucos and bufferin in the morning in a peanut butter and bread snack and another bufferin in the evening. i try to restrict too much of his running but he still has a great time.

great dog and better friend.


oldirty


----------



## RCI (Jan 19, 2007)

*Hip Dysplasia*

Thats why you should only buy a dog from a code of ethics breeder.You would have gotten a guaranteed contract that your dog would not inherit hip dyslpasia.:deadhorse: Thats just my opinion.You will pay more for the dog but you don't get all the problem associated with bad breeding's.
Later RCI


----------



## Davey Dog (Jan 20, 2007)

Truly sorry about your loss... I know how ya feel. I have had a few dogs in my life time and Every time they proved to be my most loyal friends... I enjoyed there company and cherish all the good times and silly lessons that they taught me. I have always had a hot temper, and I would come home madder than a hornet sometimes and the wife would run for cover... My dogs would be the ones that would still be there for me no matter what... I know your sorrow and have felt your feelings of loss. Time will mend it and hopefully one day you will find another (( Damn Good )) dog that can fill that empty space.... P.S. the was a fine looking dog ya had. Best wishes..


----------



## Davey Dog (Jan 20, 2007)

RCI said:


> Thats why you should only buy a dog from a code of ethics breeder.You would have gotten a guaranteed contract that your dog would not inherit hip dyslpasia.:deadhorse: Thats just my opinion.You will pay more for the dog but you don't get all the problem associated with bad breeding's.
> Later RCI



Please explain (( code of ethics breeders.....)) Are you refering to the AKC and or UKC??


----------



## RCI (Jan 20, 2007)

Please explain (( code of ethics breeders.....)) Are you refering to the AKC and or UKC??
__________________
Don't call Tree mutilators (( Butchers ))...
Butchers are highly trained professionals.... 

Code of ethic breeders are breeders who screen their dogs.Before breeding a pair of dogs a breeder is going to breed they will have their dogs tested.This includes but is not limited to heart hips eyes ears you name it.That way if there is problem found that is inherited you don't breed the dogs period:deadhorse: .Thats why a code of ethics breeder charges so much for their dogs.These test are all very expensive. 
Later RCI


----------



## elmnut (Nov 25, 2007)

Well it has been almost a year now, here is the new pup, Mason.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 25, 2007)

nice dog elmnut. i was wondering what you were going to do about another pup. a rotti huh? i havent seen one in a while, nice choice.






oldirty


----------



## treepres1 (Nov 25, 2007)

heres a few pics of my little horse of a dog 20 months 170lbs achellies.and my girls 1yr old at 1.75 lbs named lola:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BostonBull (Nov 25, 2007)

oldirty said:


> just a great dog the american bulldog.
> good with kids, loves the family, can smell "weird" on people, great athletic dog.
> wont let a stranger in the house if you dont know who it is.
> i know it is a biased opinion but i think its one of the better breed of dog.
> ...



The AB is in my top ten of best breeds! Great Molosser!  

If I had the room he would be about 8th on my list to get. My neighbors already hate my OEB and St. Bernard. Imagine if I got the Fila and Boerboel I want...


----------



## BostonBull (Nov 25, 2007)

RCI said:


> Thats why you should only buy a dog from a code of ethics breeder.You would have gotten a guaranteed contract that your dog would not inherit hip dyslpasia.:deadhorse: Thats just my opinion.You will pay more for the dog but you don't get all the problem associated with bad breeding's.
> Later RCI



Not always true.........how many breeders give more than a year guarantee? HD doesnt show until at least 2 years of age, and thats only with a good X-ray tech who knows what to look for.
I have never heard a breeder give a lifetime guarantee..........


----------



## BostonBull (Nov 25, 2007)

Here is my 5 year old OEB. Great family dog, protector, and super active. What more could you ask for? Like the other that posted pics of Molosser type dogs, if you dont own one you wouldnt understand. They are a whole different type of dog than your average lab.


----------



## BostonBull (Nov 25, 2007)

And his new sister @ 12 weeks old!


----------



## oldirty (Nov 25, 2007)

nice dogs BB.

that bernard is gonna be a bign. 

and whats all this molossar and fila and boerboel all about. latin?

oldirty


----------



## BostonBull (Nov 25, 2007)

oldirty said:


> nice dogs BB.
> 
> that bernard is gonna be a bign.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I take a lot of pride in my dogs. I live in a suburban neighborhood so the larger more protective dogs will have to wait.
Check out this site and search some of the names I have mentioned.....
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/a-z.htm


Molosser is the "type" of dog. It refers to dogs that are large, and old as a breed. Here is the definition from Wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molosser

Fila.....the only dog in the world to have a true distaste, "Ojeriza", for humans not in his immediate family. It is a Brazilian breed, very dominant, loyal, affectionate, and truly amazing. A one dog house though unless you are a true master of this breed.

Boerboel........an African hunting dog. It is a great family dog. Goes out in the morning with the family to harvest. It will watch the kids while adults are working, catch a meal for lunch and protect everything at night. they are gaining popularity and getting toned down in the states but some people still breed working examples in the states. Simply amazing with the family and property. I have a friend who has one. When he leaves for work it jumps onto a 6' stone wall near his house, and watches the entire property only coming down to drink, defecate, and when a member of his family comes home!

Enough rambling.........


----------



## Aaction (Nov 26, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> Here is my 5 year old OEB. Great family dog, protector, and super active. What more could you ask for? Like the other that posted pics of Molosser type dogs, if you dont own one you wouldnt understand. They are a whole different type of dog than your average lab.



And aren't they ATTRACTIVE TOO !


----------



## trax (Nov 29, 2007)

RCI said:


> Thats why you should only buy a dog from a code of ethics breeder.You would have gotten a guaranteed contract that your dog would not inherit hip dyslpasia.:deadhorse: Thats just my opinion.You will pay more for the dog but you don't get all the problem associated with bad breeding's.
> Later RCI





BostonBull said:


> Not always true.........how many breeders give more than a year guarantee? HD doesnt show until at least 2 years of age, and thats only with a good X-ray tech who knows what to look for.
> I have never heard a breeder give a lifetime guarantee..........



I bought my Yellow lab from a breeder with a money back guarranty. Both parents were certified hip checked. Our dog was just under a year when I noticed her hoping her both legs together going up stairs. Took her in for x-rays and sure enough severe HP Called the breeder........ sure no problem bring the dog back and we'll refund your money, like that was going to happen. We give her her glucosomine every day and she seems to be doing better than expected.


----------



## Austin1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Just got back from a Grouse hunt, This photo was taken minutes before he led me down the hill to that fallen tree (far right of pic) Got two ruffies outa of there how he new they were in there I have no Idea.Then my batteries went dead!!! I think it was the cold as digital cameras don't seam to like cold it was -16c this afternoon.But would like to have got a pic of the cover the birds were hiding in.


----------



## elmnut (Nov 29, 2007)

Mason at 4 months old, 47 lbs!


----------



## fmueller (Dec 11, 2007)

What a nice lookin Rottie. I wish I could get another but I've already got three. Tried talkin the wife into fostering homeless dogs but she says we're filled up.


----------



## paul soccodato (Jan 5, 2008)

here's some pic's of my guys, kane and samson.


----------



## Justice (Jan 5, 2008)

this is KO my presa canario. BostonBull if your interested in a molosser check these out as well. Oh, and I chose the name KO when I started my own tree business. Its short for Colections but spelt with a K. "if you don't pay you talk to the KOlections department"...lol


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 6, 2008)

Justice said:


> this is KO my presa canario. BostonBull if your interested in a molosser check these out as well. Oh, and I chose the name KO when I started my own tree business. Its short for Colections but spelt with a K. "if you don't pay you talk to the KOlections department"...lol



Great looking dog you have there. PDC are Magnificent dogs! Again top ten in my molosser list


----------



## Justice (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks BB. If and when your ready let me know. I would be happy to help someone who know's bullies. I am sure you would love a presa.. not a dogo... lol


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 6, 2008)

Justice said:


> Thanks BB. If and when your ready let me know. I would be happy to help someone who know's bullies. I am sure you would love a presa.. not a dogo... lol



One of my buddies bought a presa about a year ago. They are great looking dogs, with awesome attitudes.

Dogos have great attitudes as well, but look too much like great danes for my liking.


----------



## Justice (Jan 6, 2008)

Best place to start in on elpresa.com. There is actually a big difference between the presa and dogo that I am sure you would apperciate. KO is the greatest though the most obident and yet primal dog. 28" at the shoulder and 140lbs, 26"neck and jumps 6' in the air. Seriously, I could not recomend one more to the right owner. Let me know and I will help is any way.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 6, 2008)

Boston have you everhad a Cane Corso? We just had to put ours don this year. Man she was a great dog. She was my first one. Currently looking for another.

Scott


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 6, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> Boston have you everhad a Cane Corso? We just had to put ours don this year. Man she was a great dog. She was my first one. Currently looking for another.
> 
> Scott



I ahve not had a CC. I would like one, but most likely would opt for a Neo instead. If i ever had a dog of that protection level, I would have more preoperty and let them 'guard'/run the whole thing. This is what they were bred to do for thousands of years.


----------



## DOOLEY (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry about your pal---I just had to put my lab down after 14yrs.


----------



## elmnut (Jan 13, 2008)

here is Mason at 5 months old 65lbs, he has most of his adult teeth in now. His brothers theo, and shadow still don't fully approve. a new 441 mag to play with!


----------

